# Can direct sunlight hurt fish's eyes?



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi. Especially during summer, my tank gets exposed to direct sunlight from the window around 6 pm & 6 am. The fish cant avoid this light and the light hits their eyes at close to 90 degrees. I never had any case of blinding from this issue but Im curious if this kind of exposure can result in eye-damage?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

No, they won't be damaged. Some species can be stressed by the bright light and shadows being thrown onto the tank so be more worried about that than eyes. Walking past some tanks can send fish slamming into walls if you aren't careful!


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

my only concern would be algae if it is in direct sunlight maybe a blind on the window would solve your problem ?


----------

